# Carl Weber's The Definitive Guide to Pipe Smoking



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Found this while web surfing last night. The owner of the site says it is a nearly impossible book to find blah blah blah... Anyway, it has a ton of information, to the point of being a bit cumbersome actually, but in a good way. I thought some of you might find it interesting. Definitely a great resource for n00bs.

The Weber's Guide To Pipe Smoking


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice find, seems to summarise everything you need. Plus I didn't know that the lower leaves were called lugs.

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Good pull!


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

can't be that hard to come by...I have 2. 

Same book as in photo....yes?


If anyone wants one let me know...trade? 
PM me if so.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I would have loved to have all of this info in one place when I first started the pipe.



> can't be that hard to come by...I have 2.


I didn't really buy the whole rarity thing, but it is full of good information none the less.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I just read most of it, I really enjoyed the history lessons and anecdotes.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I recently read one by Carl Weber that I borrowed from the local library that did an Inter-Library Loan for me. I currently have The Ultimate Pipe Book, Richard Carleton Hacker, on Inter-Library Loan. Each is well worth the read.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a copy of this too. 

I got a good chuckle from the first paragraph's unabashed touting of the superiority of European pipe making over the "crude" smoking implements of natives of North and South America. No hiding his bias in this book!


----------

